# Orijen...anyone tried it?



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Got some samples for binky today, JWB not quite cutting it, and BH gives her the runs. Just wondered what people's views of this food were? Human quality meat apparently and gets rave reviews..


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Duckdog. My lovely little Mabel is on Natures Menu, it's tinned and very natural. I give her Burns mixer too as it is the only hypoallergenic one on the market. She has a sensitive tum and used to get runs and mucus with much bottom dragging! This is the only thing that suits her and she loves it- yum yum! Hope you get on ok with your Poo.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sam Quite a lot of us have tried Orijen and people have tended to find it was quite rich. I used it with Biscuit and it made him looser. However, I've tried it with Honey and she was fine on it but went off it like everything else! I think the trick is not to feed too much. Eden is a new food like Orijen - but a UK version - and is worth googling. Canagen looks good too - ingredient wise - but my big criticism of it is that the kibble pieces are too large for a puppy. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to feed my dogs Orijen and it is a very good dried food but it is too rich for some dogs and puppies. I love feeding natural food to my dogs. If you are looking for a wet food option I have tried Natures Menu, Naturediet, Applaws are all good wet foods


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Interestingly she did 3 poos tonight  the last two were a little loose, I will see how it goes tomorrow...as it may be a bit rich 

She does have a tray of natures diet or(several) Lily's kitchen everyday, the kibble is to make up the other half of her in take. 

She likes applaws as well...natures menu gave her the runs...funny how they are all different!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine loved Orijen but it gave them both the runs.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Not tried it but I have noticed lots of poos have tummy troubles, jasper included! Finding the right food is key! Jasper is on BH after trying fish4puppies and hills puppy! He has no problems now, I also stopped giving him shop bought treats as this triggers slightly sloppy poos, he has home made liver ones with rice flour and he always has firm poos now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Origen made Betty runny too...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So Binky has been on oijen and natures diet since I posted, and she is doing really well, poos beautiful and firm 

I got the adult and not the puppy on the advise of the shop, she seems ok though, I just give her a bit extra.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine liked it but weren't loose as they still had a chicken wing for tea which kept the stool firm x


----------

